# Does pesticide go bad?



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know if pesticides themselves go bad but roaches evolve very quickly when exposed to them.

The new generation will always be harder to kill with the same chemical/bait than the last.

Chemical companies have to constantly change roach control formulas to keep up.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Can you put a photo? Where are you in general? Are you in a house or apt?


----------



## Batchman2 (Aug 20, 2020)

Photo of what? The German cockroaches?


Mobile home in Florida.


Just trying to figure out if I should get more of the same that I got before, or look for something new.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Batchman2 said:


> Photo of what? The German cockroaches?
> 
> 
> Mobile home in Florida.
> ...



But does Advion expire? When stored unopened and at room temperature, Advion gel is good for up to five years. Once it's opened, you should use it within a year. That's according to the maker of Advion, Syngenta.

*Advion Cockroach Gel Bait: How Well Does it Work .*


----------



## DoomsDave (Dec 6, 2018)

@Batchman2, Nik beat me to it, and I concur, and add that you really need a one-two punch to get rid of breeding German cockroaches; one is a poison for the adults, and other is growth inhibitor for the babies. 

Most adult killers are baits; the trouble is that babies don't take bait, but literally feed off their parents' or dead siblings "byproducts" i.e., moulted skins, etc.
@user_12345a hit on another problem, which is resistance. That particular poison seems to be a bit problematic with that. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Indoxacarb

The growth inhibitor is quite effective; even a slight exposure by a susceptible bug renders it unable to moult to the next stage, and it dies, without reproducing.

For starters, I'd get some growth inhibitor and treat areas that don't get wet in your kitchen etc., where roaches are most likely to hide, like under and behind the fridge, stove, etc. and in bathroom cabinets. It won't hurt pets or you. 



https://www.amazon.com/CSI-82005202-Martins-Insect-Regulator/dp/B0077UGOT2/ref=sr_1_5?crid=3LDJTF5V7JC44&dchild=1&keywords=cockroach+growth+inhibitor&qid=1597951871&sprefix=cockroach+gro%2Caps%2C251&sr=8-5


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

if you end up spraying with the intent to wipe them out, be sure to use a chemical that doesn't repel them or they'll avoid it. 

permethrin is not a good choice for example.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

All pesticides lose their efficacy over time.


----------

